# Other Pets > Birds >  Birds of prey.

## CoN

I've recently done a falconry course at a Bird of prey centre where I ended up volunteering. I managed to take a few photos and videos while I'm there.
Hope you enjoy.


Tiercel Peregrine by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Lanneret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Robin Hobby by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Tiercel Kestral by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Red-tail Buzzard by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Sakerret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Sakerret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr









*The videos *NOT for squeamish**

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (07-24-2013),_Anya_ (07-24-2013),MarkS (07-24-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## Wapadi

Did you enjoy watching them?  Any chance you got to fly one off your wrist?  My husband is a licensed Falconer and its the coolest thing in the world!  Of course we currently don't have a bird bc of Rick being in the Navy but we will get back into it one day I am sure.   Great pictures!

----------


## TerrieL

Wow, what beautiful and noble birds.   Thank you for sharing

----------


## rlditmars

Thanks for sharing. Very cool. Once, there were three sparrow hawks (American Kestrals) trapped in my brother-in-law's shop/building. The mother was nesting in one of the vents and when the chicks were ready for flight, they found a way to come in rather then going out. Pretty exciting having them zipping overhead inside the building which was only about 3500 sq ft. I was able to capture them with a pair of welding gloves. They were very beautiful creatures and though their talons were small, they were incredibly sharp.

----------

_Anya_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Nice pictures, and pretty birds.  Whats with the one in the little mask?

----------


## tangell88

awesome pics.  ive always wanted to get into falconry

----------


## Tribal

I would hate to be on the receiving end of a mad hawk.

----------


## olstyn

> Nice pictures, and pretty birds.  Whats with the one in the little mask?


Not an expert here, but as I recall, the purpose of the hood is to keep them calm when it's not time for them to be ready to fly from your wrist.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My brother is apprenticed to a master falconer here in Northern California 
He's really learning a lot; having a lot of fun

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Just awesome!! I love birds of prey. They are so amazing!!! My favorite are the owls with out a doubt. But they are all sooo amazing!!! You are so lucky to be able to spend time with these fantastic animals.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

Very cool stuff.   :Good Job:   :Good Job: 

What are you feeding the bird there?

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Awesome just Awesome.....

----------


## Coleslaw007

I've always, always wanted to get into falconry. A class like that would be so fun! And they're such cute little birds.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## CoN

Thanks for all the comments.




> Did you enjoy watching them?  Any chance you got to fly one off your wrist?  My husband is a licensed Falconer and its the coolest thing in the world!  Of course we currently don't have a bird bc of Rick being in the Navy but we will get back into it one day I am sure.   Great pictures!


I love every second that I spend with the birds. Yes, on my last day of the course I took a Harris hawk out flying. Really cant wait till I get my own bird.




> Thanks for sharing. Very cool. Once, there were three sparrow hawks (American Kestrals) trapped in my brother-in-law's shop/building. The mother was nesting in one of the vents and when the chicks were ready for flight, they found a way to come in rather then going out. Pretty exciting having them zipping overhead inside the building which was only about 3500 sq ft. I was able to capture them with a pair of welding gloves. They were very beautiful creatures and though their talons were small, they were incredibly sharp.


They are strong in their feet for their size, and you're right their talons are razor sharp.




> Nice pictures, and pretty birds.  Whats with the one in the little mask?


Its like olstyn explained, it keeps the bird nice and calm. When you're ready to fly the bird the hood gets removed, the hood is mostly used on falcons.




> Very cool stuff.   
> 
> What are you feeding the bird there?


Hi Pyrate81, its a day old chick.

----------

DooLittle (07-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You're actually an apprentice, or are you still looking for a sponsor??
What kind of bird are you gonna start with??

----------


## CoN

> You're actually an apprentice, or are you still looking for a sponsor??
> What kind of bird are you gonna start with??


Yes you can say I`m an apprentice. Unfortunately,Falconry in the UK isn`t regulated like in America and South Africa, anybody can buy a Bald Eagle or any bird of prey if they have the cash. Luckily I'm one of those people who like to do things properly. That's why I've done the course at a well known and respected falconer. I'm now a volunteer at his centre, where I learn new things each day. I`ll only get a bird next year and planning on getting a Red tail, or who knows what might happen. The good thing is I have a good mentor.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## CoN

Another video

----------


## spygirl

Sigh... This makes me miss flying so bad. I'm trying to be a responsible adult by finishing school, being a good mother, etc. Sometimes being an adult sucks.  :Razz: 

I flew American Kestrels and did rehab with all sorts of species. It's on my bucket list to meet with falconers over seas and hunt with them. One day...  :Smile: 

Very nice pics! Way jealous of you right now!

----------


## CoN

Ooops dubble posted the video of Grace.

----------


## CoN

One more.

----------


## CoN

Last one promise. (For now that is lol)

----------

